# calibre now adds page numbers



## grizedale (Sep 2, 2010)

The latest version of calibre (7.46) can now generate page numbers

From the changlog

_Kindle driver: Add an option to turn off sending page number information. Also add an option to use a more accurate but slower algorithm to calculate page numbers._

Double click the plugin at;

_Preferences, Plugins, Device Interface Plugins, Kindle 2/3 Device Interface _


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

That's an interesting new feature, but it puzzles me rather...

What is the point in having "calculated" page numbers?

The only argument in favour of page numbers that makes any sense to me is that if you are referencing a book in a document/report/thesis you need to reference to the page number of a particular edition of the book. 

This is why Amazon do the page numbers by reference to a specific paper copy of the book and give you the ISBN number.

But you can't calculate page numbers accurately, and therefore your references would only be approximate. This would make the feature useless - in fact I'd go so far as to say worse than useless, because if you inadvertently reference these "pseudo" page numbers you could well lose marks for your report.

So what's the point? Or am I missing something? Thoughts, anybody?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Morf said:


> That's an interesting new feature, but it puzzles me rather...
> 
> What is the point in having "calculated" page numbers?
> 
> ...


Probably more useful to bookclub types and not for authoritative citations. And for those just curious about approx what page number they are on.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

At least on the one book I've moved to my Kindle since this update, the page count is really off: the print edition has 329 pages, but calibre has given the mobi version 1300 pages! I can't see that this is useful for anything. (I must say, it really freaked me out when I saw page numbers on the book - not only because of the number of pages, but because I had no idea calibre was involved!)

There is a 'slower but more accurate' option which I have not tried yet. I'm curious what it does, but am skeptical that it could really be close enough to be useful. Maybe they do an internet search on the title and try to find a description of print edition that has page numbers? then they just compute offsets into the file? Hmm.

Fortunately you can now turn the feature off with the latest update (0.7.46).


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

ePub allows you to define page information in the file. I imagine this feature allows conversions from ePub to Mobi to retain this information.

Beyond that, I can't imagine how it would be useful.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I installed the new 7.46 update for calibre, but still am not getting page numbers. I have converted several books, but when I open them on my Kindle no page numbers show up. Any idea what I may be doing wrong. I also have the new 3.1 update on my Kindle in case that makes any difference.

Thanks.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Calibre now has a feature to calculate page numbers but the numbers will not be tied to a particular hard copy volume of the book.


----------

